# Facebook Problems



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd like to ask here if its ok to post about facebook problems just incase there are any techy experts to have shared the same problems and was able to sort it out. 
Just recently I am unable to receive my facebook messagener alerts , just click on them and nothing happens. Is anyone else experiencing this? 

Thanks.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Potiphera said:


> I'd like to ask here if its ok to post about facebook problems just incase there are any techy experts to have shared the same problems and was able to sort it out.
> Just recently I am unable to receive my facebook messagener alerts , just click on them and nothing happens. Is anyone else experiencing this?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, it's probably OK, but there's probably a Facebook group for that. :lol:

Seriously, in order for someone to help you out, you'll have to share your OS version and browser (type and version).

My first inclination is to ask if you've tried rebooting your hardware.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 29, 2015)

Are you using an iPad/tablet, iPhone/smartphone or a computer? (Since you said ‘click on them’, I’m assuming it’s a computer.)


----------



## Potiphera (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry everyone, I am using an Apple Mac laptop.. 

I didn't think of looking on a Facebook group to put my question to, besides often times the response can be quicker on a forum. I know that some forums have some techy experts that can help with glitches. But panic over, the issue seems to have solved by itself somehow, as it was left off overnight, and switched on this morning, it seems ok now. Thanks.


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

Potiphera said:


> Sorry everyone, I am using an Apple Mac laptop..
> 
> I didn't think of looking on a Facebook group to put my question to, besides often times the response can be quicker on a forum. I know that some forums have some techy experts that can help with glitches. But panic over, the issue seems to have solved by itself somehow, as it was left off overnight, and switched on this morning, it seems ok now. Thanks.


Sometimes glitches exist on the server side. In this case, it may have been Facebook having problems with their servers. Not anything wrong with your computer, or how you use it.


----------

